# Universal HD changed?



## cts33fan (Sep 1, 2007)

Has anyone noticed that UNIHD is now showing edited movies? I've always disliked the ads, but could live with it for the unedited content, but the last 2 movies I recoreded have stated "This film has been formatted to fit this screen (not sure why) and has been edited for content". I hope they dont go as far as AMC and CMT on there movies. It rediculous to hear Jackie Gleason turn into Fred Flinstone in Smokey and The Bandit saying "Scumbum" instead of "Sum*****" and all the 'damns' turned to 'dangs' , etc.

I've also noticed the on Crime and Investigation, they censor "Nash Bridges" which was fine for CBS, but not for cable, weird!


----------



## LCDSpazz (Dec 31, 2008)

The channel is basically a generic dime a dozen mainstream cable channel now, they should just rename themselves USA 2. All that's left is for them to do "stretch-o-vision" on 4:3 material, in which case I'll delete it from my onscreen program guide entirely.


----------



## GaryPotter (Apr 12, 2008)

Universal HD?

Oh right, that novelty channel that was rendered pointless when USA and Bravo got HD channels. Just turn it into MSNBC HD and be done with it, I say.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Sadly, this has been the case for some time. I rarely watch the channel now.


----------



## tzphotos.com (Jul 12, 2006)

I think the last time I watched Universal HD was during the Olympics. It's too bad it has gone in the direction it has lately.


----------



## pjazz (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeah I noticed it to almost makes the movies not worth watching.


----------

